# Rod component wholesalers



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Who are some good wholesalers for saltwater components? Other than Mudhole. I liked Merrick, but they're consolidated now. Who else?


----------



## Jhamilton814 (Mar 28, 2014)

Getbitoutdoors.com


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Are they pretty easy to deal with?


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

therodroom.com


----------



## Jhamilton814 (Mar 28, 2014)

Yea they are pretty easy I haven't had a problem with them


----------

